# wifi - installazione e configurazione

## elbambolo

Salve a tutti.

premetto che in materia wifi sono praticamente ignorante.

sinceramente non so neanche da dove cominciare. pero so che il mio sistema gentoo nn ha i driver della mia scheda di rete wifi.

avete qualche guida che spiega tutto, dall'installazione alla configurazione?

il modello della scheda è: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

Grazie in anticipo delle risposte  :Smile: 

----------

## Nuitari

non ho controllato il tuo chip, ma con ndiswrapper dovresti riuscire a fare tutto

c'era un ottimo wiki su ndiswrapper ma immagino sia down ora...

allora, comincia ad emergere ndiswrapper e trova i file .inf sotto windows della tua scheda wireless (che contengono i driver)

Per intenderci, ndiswrapper e' un wrapper tra i driver compilati per windows e il sistema linux

----------

## dynamite

Il tuo chip (che è anche il mio) è supportato dal kernel a partire dal kernel 2.6.24, in particolare dal 2.6.26 funziona pure il led (se ne avessi uno). Niente ndiswrapper quindi   :Wink: 

----------

## viralex

cosa devo fare se la periferica funziona, ma wpa_supplicant dice che il driver non è supportato? devo usare per forza wep con wifi-tools o ci sono alternative per wpa-psk tkip o wpa2?

----------

## fbcyborg

wpa_supplicant non serve. Compila i driver iwlwifi che sono nel kernel e installati NetworkManager e sei a posto.

Ci sono diversi howto in rete, cerca iwl4965 wiki gentoo e il wiki di networkmanager.

----------

## viralex

ah ok! cmq io ho una broadcom con i nuovi driver "wl"

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, ok, scusa, mi riferivo alla scheda di elbambolo in effetti!

----------

## viralex

ora mi sa che ho fatto casino con la configurazione ma da network manager nn vedo nulla

iwlist scanning mi trova due reti quindi va

----------

## elbambolo

networkmanager?

l'ho installato ma non succede niente e non lo trovo da nessuna parte!

cmq ora il driver funziona, solo che non crea eth1 or similis!

```
insecurehost elbambolo # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

insecurehost elbambolo #   
```

da qui, come posso andare avanti? ho provato ad accedere al wiki di gentoo ma purtroppo è ancora giu  :Sad: 

Grazie a tutti dell'aiuto che mi avete dato fin ora  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

la scheda come da output di iwconfig è wlan0, quindi cd /etc/init.d ln -s net.lo net.wlan0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

----------

## elbambolo

ha... ok! pero quando la faccio partire mi da questo errore:

```
insecurehost init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0                                                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

insecurehost init.d #         
```

in /etc/conf.d/net ho questa configurazione:

```
config_wlan0=("10.10.19.35 netmask 255.0.0.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255" )
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Non hai seguito la guida di NetworkManager, sennò sapresti che ci pensa lui a gestire le interfacce e che non c'è bisogno di fare il link simbolico /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 verso net.lo.

Se usi KDE puoi anche installare KNetworkManager (per Gnome ce n'è uno simile) e devi aggiungere NetworkManager al runlevel di default. E' più facile di quello che sembra.. fidati.. una volta sì che era un casino. Ora con NetworkManager praticamente non devi più fare nulla perché ci pensa a tutto lui.

----------

## elbambolo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non hai seguito la guida di NetworkManager, sennò sapresti che ci pensa lui a gestire le interfacce e che non c'è bisogno di fare il link simbolico /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 verso net.lo.
> 
> Se usi KDE puoi anche installare KNetworkManager (per Gnome ce n'è uno simile) e devi aggiungere NetworkManager al runlevel di default. E' più facile di quello che sembra.. fidati.. una volta sì che era un casino. Ora con NetworkManager praticamente non devi più fare nulla perché ci pensa a tutto lui.

 

no, la guida non l'ho seguita perche il wiki di gentoo è down. e in linea non ho trovato altro che la guida di networkmanager di ubuntu che parte con l'interfaccia grafica.

io networkmanager l'ho installato pero non fa proprio niente! non lo trovo neanche!!!! dov'è che lo installa? o provato da console a scrivere networkmanager ma evidentemente non è in /usr/bin e neanche in /etc/init.d/ 

 :Sad: 

bhooooooo a me non pare cosi tanto facile  :Sad:  il problema è che non so proprio dove andare a sbattere la testa

----------

## fbcyborg

Prova la copia cache by Google!

Comunque: 

```
emerge KNetworkManager
```

e

```
rc-update add NetworkManager default && /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
```

----------

## viralex

mah strano a me network-manager non funziona.. ho driver molto molto recenti.

con wicd va tutto, rileva la rete, solo che per connettermi devo dare un dhcpcd eth1, uso il modulo wpa_supplicant wext.

----------

## dynamite

Potrei sbagliarmi, ma wicd necessita di dhcp (dhclient) e non supporta dhcpcd, credo che sia per questo motivo che devi fare il tutto manualmente. Ma perchè non configuri, con un paio di reti a cui ti connetti spesso, il file wpa_supplicant.conf e per quelle "nuove" utilizzi la sua gui (wpa_gui, use flag qt3 o qt4)?

----------

## fbcyborg

Sia con NetworkManager+KNetworkManager che con Wicd, wpa_supplicant NON serve!!!

----------

